

Florida bike maker big hit in Silicon Valley - olegious
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Florida-bike-maker-big-hit-in-Silicon-Valley-4722126.php

======
pedalpete
I'm surprised the article didn't have a photo of the bike. Here's one in case
you're interested.
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_toAjd96y-qo/TUweGzufnkI/AAAAAAAAAS...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_toAjd96y-qo/TUweGzufnkI/AAAAAAAAASA/nEgrrAu5qCs/s320/Google+Bike.jpg)

